# Bad Wolf's Projects



## BAD WOLF (Jan 2, 2015)

Well I am still fairly new to woodworking just started middle of last year, working on weekends here and there. Here is a few things I've done. The drill rack is one I found on this forum made by another member I liked it so much I made one for me.


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Well I'll be stealing the clamp rack idea from you.


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

Great job. You've put out quiet a bit of work in a short amount of time. Guess the woodworking bug has bitten you good! Btw, welcome to Woodworkingtalk.com!


----------



## BAD WOLF (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks guys and by all means do so. I actually cut Individual pieces for the rack and sent them through my planer to get them all even. Then I used my glue and my kreg jig to join them I'll post a closer pic of it tomorrow to show you what I mean. I actually bought all those class just so I could make that rack too. I also cut some small pieces dowels will work as well for the side to hold the small clamps.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

I liked the first one best. The chest. :yes:

The way you did the panels on the front and sides and kept perfect margins even after the top and bottom mouldings were ran... 

Very nice attention to detail. Very nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## BAD WOLF (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks i appreciate it i am most proud of that one I've never made one and it was for my niece she's almost 2 and won't realize the effort put into making it yet but it was built to last.

To bad it doesn't look like that anymore my in law decided to stain it and never staining anything before she basically painted it and now it's to dark and can't see any of the grain. Then she wanted to put some blue green glitter letters on it I put my foot down then and said NOPE. Might sand it down to retain it later well see.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

All I can say, You are one busy guy!!


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

I will also be stealing the clamp rack idea.


----------



## BAD WOLF (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah i have a little to much mu wife says..haha

Ill post some better close up pics of the clamp rack in a bit of how I did it. Im going to be making another one for my 4" clamps i just bought 8 they are $3ea @ Home Depot gonna pick up a few more at that price why not. Also gonna buy some more larger clamps 6-36" next week as they say you can never have enough clamps.


----------



## BAD WOLF (Jan 2, 2015)

I went with a french cleat for mounting, each piece was cut Individually and Kreg screwed I put a couple of trim pieces as above and below the 2x4 as spacers to keep the clamps from moving and dangling they sit flush now. Last minute I added the square dowels to hold the 2 clamps I have. Hope these pics help or if you have another method you want to use then by all means. This was my first attempt at a rack it's solid and holds some weight.


----------



## BleachyFooo (Dec 31, 2014)

Have anymore pictures of the chest? Love it!!!


----------



## BAD WOLF (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah I have quite a few heres a few from during the build and when it was done from other angles. Now my mother in law is the one who stained it it was her first time staining and she missed some spots well instead of touching it up she decided to give it another thick coat. so now it just looks really really dark at least I have the before pics to remember it by.


----------



## BAD WOLF (Jan 2, 2015)

Started on my sisters Coffin Shelf today here's a sneak peak


----------



## goodgal (Jan 3, 2015)

You do beautiful work!!!!! I love what you did with the jars to keep them tidy!


----------



## BAD WOLF (Jan 2, 2015)

goodgal said:


> You do beautiful work!!!!! I love what you did with the jars to keep them tidy!


Thank you very much yeah my wife saw something similar on pintrest so I made it similar but gave it my touch


----------



## woody32 (Jan 7, 2015)

Real good job I like it:thumbsup:


----------



## JamesE27 (Mar 25, 2014)

Wow!!


----------



## BAD WOLF (Jan 2, 2015)

woody32 said:


> Real good job I like it:thumbsup:





JamesE27 said:


> Wow!!


Thank you I am almost finished with my sisters coffin shelf weather has been pretty cold and rainy here I work in my driveway so not a lot of time to do that. But I am hoping to finish it off today.


----------



## BAD WOLF (Jan 2, 2015)

Finally finished my sisters Coffin shelf. It was harder than I thought when I began and ran into some issues but in the end I got my stride and was able to make some good progress.


----------



## BAD WOLF (Jan 2, 2015)

I started on my latest project this this afternoon for a previous customers mother. This is to put her shot glasses and mini liquor bottles on.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Very nice, but I have furnitures disease, you know when your chest falls down into your drawers.

Doctors don't have a cheap cure either, hehe

Dale in Indy


----------



## BAD WOLF (Jan 2, 2015)

Bought more clamps the other day and doubled the amount I have. So I had to double the size of my rack as well. I love the bigger size I made this one perfect and flat. Unlike the previous one which had some variances so the clamps didn't sit perfect and it kinda bothered me. I don't have OCD or anything just want everything I make to be as perfect as I can make it. Tomorrow I'm gonna stain it and mount it ill post a pic when I'm done. Now Im gonna use the smaller one for my 4" Bessey 

Also tried my hand at making a picture frame. My wife and I can never find any frames for our 10 X13 and 8X10 photos so I'm going to make her some. I made a miter sled I had seen on "woodworking for mere mortals" and it works great. Im going to experiment using my router to make them a little nicer and not plain like this one.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Looking at the picture of you clamp rack, at first I thought it was a COFFEE TABLE. 

Nice design, personally I wouldn't worry about making the rack perfect, it's a storage piece, and is going to get nicked up, etc. IMO


Dale in Indy


----------



## wumpabill39 (Dec 30, 2013)

Great job on all your projects,, love the clamp and drill rack good idea's on these,your coffin shelf is super,you very nice work


----------



## BAD WOLF (Jan 2, 2015)

smithbrother said:


> Looking at the picture of you clamp rack, at first I thought it was a COFFEE TABLE.
> 
> Nice design, personally I wouldn't worry about making the rack perfect, it's a storage piece, and is going to get nicked up, etc. IMO
> 
> ...


Thanks i can see a coffee table kinda too. Yes i agree It's just a storage piece, but I always try to do the best i can at everything I do. It's a personal goal I hold myself to even in the little things.



wumpabill39 said:


> Great job on all your projects,, love the clamp and drill rack good idea's on these,your coffin shelf is super,you very nice work


Thanks I really like them a lot as well wish i would have made them sooner would have made things alot easuer for me years ago. 

Im going to go to Home Depot right now to pick up some more lumber to make a trash can cover my wife saw on Pintrest. I'll post that when I'm done as well.

here's my updated pics of what i did today. Decided not to stain them after all. Kept my original rack for my Bessey 4" clamps and mounted my Rockler Mini Clamp It Squares on the side. And my Bessey Ratchet clamps on the other side . Might end up moving them elsewhere later but for now that'll work.


----------



## BAD WOLF (Jan 2, 2015)

Finished off my current project tonight. It's a cover for our kitchen trash can got tired of seeing the can not match the rest of the kitchen. I'm going to stain it tomorrow and will post pics of it completed


----------



## BAD WOLF (Jan 2, 2015)

Well been kinda busy got laid off from work so I've had a little free time so I've been doing side jobs to get some income. 

So here's what I've been up to. After I made the trash can cover in my last post my wife wanted a bigger one to store the dog food bin as well so I started with that. It's still needs the backing, trim pieces and to be stained, but you get the idea it's just a bigger version of the last one. Also upgraded my Brad nail gun from my harbor freight to this nice craftsmans combo Brad/Staple gun set. And picked up this case to store them in.
Heres the list of the other items ive made 
Mini shelf 
TX flag
Three coat racks, 
Cornices
Custom garage shelves
fish tank stand

I have many other projects in the works book shelves, picture frames, and about 10 different projects for my mom. Tomorrow should finish off this dvd/game self I'm working on I'll post that when it's completed.









[URL=http://s837.photobucket.com/user/speedracr79/media/Woodworking%20Pjojects/20150223_215323_zpsf2f9m6bh.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## BAD WOLF (Jan 2, 2015)

Forgot to post a pic of the original can cover when it was finished. And also made a wine bottle/glass holder for my wife. Stained it the ebony color I did the spice rack and picture frame.


----------



## BAD WOLF (Jan 2, 2015)

What I've been doing as of lately. And here's a pic of the reptile stand in use.


----------



## BAD WOLF (Jan 2, 2015)

Been a little busy but got a bit of free time and finished off my daughters book shelves, and made a few other items. A table for my mom for Mothers day a mini version of said table as a stand for a buddies computer hard drive, and a Nail polish rack for my daughter, I know its not fine woodworking but I also did my privacy fence and for being my first time I think I did pretty damm good if I don't say so myself.

I have a few other projects in the works I will update with pics for those who care to see them. I am still building my tools and what not took a class at WoodCraft and picked up a Mortise attachment for a drill press so thats gonna be fun. Also just found out about cabinet scrapers and man do they work great I used one on the table I made for my mom and it worked amazing so much better and quicker than sanding. 










[/URL]


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

Nice - interesting to see your progression from January - well done and thanks for sharing.


----------



## BAD WOLF (Jan 2, 2015)

new2woodwrk said:


> Nice - interesting to see your progression from January - well done and thanks for sharing.


No problem I will continue to share as i finish a project I have a few projects in line so i will post when done with them as well. My next purchase is going to be an actual table saw I'm working with a Dewalt 24" portable contractors saw at the moment. Its nice but I feel I'm at the point where I need something a little bit better for my future plans.


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 20, 2012)

That's a lot of very nice work! Your organiser ideas are an inspiration, all of them. 
The clamp rack reminds me of a piano's string frame...
Coffin shelf? What a name! But sure looks great when it stands vertical!
I'll keep a watch on this thread, got some very nice ideas, already.

One question, how could you keep to two upside-down bottles in post#28 from falling off?


----------



## Anywhy30 (Dec 2, 2011)

blackpearl said:


> That's a lot of very nice work! Your organiser ideas are an inspiration, all of them.
> The clamp rack reminds me of a piano's string frame...
> Coffin shelf? What a name! But sure looks great when it stands vertical!
> I'll keep a watch on this thread, got some very nice ideas, already.
> ...


Pictures upside down or actually looks like was taken laying down.. Was that a glass on side?
Good picture.!


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Ostie said:


> Great job. You've put out quiet a bit of work in a short amount of time. Guess the woodworking bug has bitten you good! Btw, welcome to Woodworkingtalk.com!


I agree with Ostie, if you have only been woodworking for a few months, you've been busy.


----------



## BAD WOLF (Jan 2, 2015)

blackpearl said:


> That's a lot of very nice work! Your organiser ideas are an inspiration, all of them.
> The clamp rack reminds me of a piano's string frame...
> Coffin shelf? What a name! But sure looks great when it stands vertical!
> I'll keep a watch on this thread, got some very nice ideas, already.
> ...


Thanks I appreciate the kind words the picture was taken of it laying down flat on my counter top. 



Anywhy30 said:


> Pictures upside down or actually looks like was taken laying down.. Was that a glass on side?
> Good picture.!


Yes that was my Dr Who glass I got for Christmas.



Toolman50 said:


> I agree with Ostie, if you have only been woodworking for a few months, you've been busy.


Yeah I have been pretty busy trying to get better and expand my arsenal of tools to do more bigger and better projects. I have seen a few videos but I was self taught on all my builds just imagine most or seen ideas on pintrest. It really calms me down and I can relax and enjoy woodworking haven't found a thing that comes close.

It means a lot to me that yall like my work and it's not just in my head that I think it looks good...haha


----------

